# WEOFM.ORG: "The Four Crowned Ones" by John S. Wade



## News Feeder (Jan 7, 2011)

The first video presentation from the Worldwide Exemplification of Freemasonry is up and running until January 15th, 2011. The video first aired at 8PM this evening.




"The Four Crowned Ones" is presented by Dr. John S. Wade, the Immediate Past Master of Quatuor Coronati Lodge of Research No. 2076 in London, and the Prestonian lecturer for 2009. W:.B:. Wade's presentation tells the story of the the four crowned martyrs, and their connection as patron saints of the stonemasons' trade in areas outside of Scotland and Ireland. 

The video requires a fairly robust internet connection, as it is a large file, so please be patient. 

Well done, to both John Wade, and Al McClelland, who has been the driving force behind this series. A terrific start! I finished watching and immediately ordered copies of the "Golden Legend" to read the story of the Martyrs from its source. I have a feeling this lecture series will cost me plenty in research books by the shank of the year.

The Worldwide Exemplification of Freemasonry 2011 Lecture Series is a free presentation by the Grand Lodge of Indiana F&AM, beginning  January 1, 2011 and running through December 31, 2011. At the conclusion of each presentation you will usually have an opportunity to join with the speakers in a live conversation on Facebook at the "Worldwide Exemplification of Freemasonry 2011 Lecture Series" page. The videos are only available for a two week period.

Next Saturday, January 8th, will be "The Contribution of Irish Freemasonry to the World" by Bob Bashford, PM.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






More...


----------

